# what happened when i handled GTP



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nothing. never been bitten by a snake. they just love me
this snake is very docile

i just love it


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

that snake rocks!!
What do you feed it?


----------



## fishyboi (Sep 28, 2005)

That looks nice, I always wanted snakes but my parents dont allow it.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

it looks like its made out of rubber.
Tres cool


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow that is one nice looking snake!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice looking snake, keep us updated as it mature's.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I personally do not really like snakes. I care for them at work, and its like "what's the intrest?"

Except when it comes to GTP's. They are awsome snakes. I'm looking to get my self one in the not-so-distant future.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

WTF how does it not bite you? Does it threaten? My JCP threatens me every so often.... Since I heard GTPs are agro how do ya do it?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

the snake looks great, still preety small, can't wait to see full size pics of him :nod:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's fantastic. And looking good! Glad to see you got him into a proper enclosure.

Looking forward to seeing pics as the lil' bugger grows.

I agree with Tibs. With most snakes I'm entirely uninterested. And I've kept snakes... But arboreals are a different ball game.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Do they gradually turn green or will they just go over a few days. Nice snake.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice lookin snake.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Omnius said:


> WTF how does it not bite you? Does it threaten? My JCP threatens me every so often.... Since I heard GTPs are agro how do ya do it?


very simple. all snakes love me. they think i'm god which is why i have never been bitten







although last night when i was moving it, i was expecting to be bitten. suppose it was more relaxed as well because i had all the lights off at the start, with just tv and computer on

doesn't threaten, although when i fed it for the first time, i was looking at my fingers instead of the pinkie, but thats because i must of been warmer than the pinkie


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

check out the teeth on 2nd pic

click to enlarge


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

awesome snake man!!


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Fantastic


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

that is one great looking snake!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

careful to much feeding can cause "kinking" as with improper handling and sexing.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks like we're on the same page here man... mine is docile as hell!

Yours is looking good, how long have you had him?

Just checking, but are you safe when you handle it? Always gotta be with those fragile spines during their neonate stage.



Omnius said:


> careful to much feeding can cause "kinking" as with improper handling and sexing.


Improper handling and sexing, yeah. Definitely do NOT sex a gtp below one year of age.

Never heard of too much feeding, maybe you're thinking of rectal prolapse from overfeeding, but after talking to some people and reading Greg Maxwell's "The More Complete Chondro" I'm convinced that feeding doesn't cause rectal prolapse, GTP's are merely prone to it.


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Pretty snake!


----------

